# Goat issue



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have this person that has bought mini kids from me 3 and 2 years ago, a total of 4. He's close enough to me that I have no problem giving him a hand when issues come up and lately, he's treally making me wish I never sold these goats to him. I have told him how and what they should be fed, the type of fencing they need as well as how to trim feet.....he pays me to go trim feet and each time I am there I grow very angry because he just does not do any of the things I've told him. He has a dog tied in the stall next to them, a 25x25 paddock off of a separate 8x8 stall for them, no browse and he does not put hay out for them...he built a hay rack and thinks it's funny that the 2 2yr old wethers sleep and potty in it. These kids were so loveable before they left here and he says they won't come to him now...I told him you can't expect a goat to be affectionate if you don't spend the time with them.

I have doctored the one little doe back in February after something grabbed her, I went every day after work to give her the pen injections and he did pay me for doing it...and I did tell him that she should see a vet.....now, just Tuesday, he contacted me and said that something grabbed the bigger wether....my first thot was the dog but after seeing the miserable condition of this goat and the dog didn't do it, she's chained and way too fat to even be able to catch this goat. I suspected a coyote, his hair was matted with slobber, numerous punctures to his neck, and shoulder area as well as a puncture to his side.....there are big cats around here but a mountain lion would kill and drag a mini goat away, a coyote would give up if it was fought back, which this goat did fight back as he has some deep gouges on his horns. The man wasn't home and I cried when this goatie moaned in pain, he wanted to eat the hay I put down for him but he cried when he tried to swallow, I called the man and left a message on his machine to get him to a vet ASAP, as I don't have the resources to treat him....I have not heard from him at all and I know that the little goat is suffering....and to top it off, his daughter is after me for more babies, I will not sell to him again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz I think Im going ot call you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad....  I am so sorry ...you are dealing with someone like that....  :hug: 
It must be very horrific... for you to see them suffer.... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so sad.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no - I hope he gets a vet out there soon :sigh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Heartbreaking... :sigh: 

Why do people buy animals, just to keep them like this? I'll never understand.

I can't imagine how you feel. I personally would be tempted to "repo" the goat so to speak and say it died...but then again my common sense often gets overridden. 

:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally got up the nerve to call him after the call from Stacey....thank you :hug: 

Vet was out, gave the goat banamine and a dose of biomycin and the owner was instructed on how to give the shot. Probiotic paste and he was advised to shut them in at night. After the lengthy conversation with him, I still will not sell him anymore if he asks, but I did tell him that he needs to have more time spent with them and to clean out the hayrack and keep fresh hay in it, he agreed. I will be making a "surprise" visit tomorrow after work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good job Liz... :thumbup: 

Stacey..that was sweet of you, to call Liz and help her with that bad situation and made it a better one... :thumbup:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Liz, that's one of my biggest fears -- selling a goat and then finding out it was mistreated! Good thing you're able to help out. Let us know how the goats do


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That is terrible. I would never sell them another goat. :sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad he got the vet out and is hopefully going to take your and the vet's advice. That's probably the best you can do. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. That's the worse thing about situations like this. You are a great person doing all that you have done for this person whether they pay or not. I wouldn't sell anymore to him either. :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's always been a fear of mine--that the person my goats go to will neglect them. 

I am glad it sounds like you were able to talk some sense into him and the goat got the medical attention it needed. Hopefully he will take better care of the goats from here on out. Those goats are very lucky to have you watching out for them...many don't have that chance. :hug:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this! It's something I am very scared of as well. We plan on keeping all the kids we are expecting in March but next year we are likely to sell some...ugh, i quiver thinking about it! I hope it works out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope this time he actually takes heed -- glad you will be making a surprise visit :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ugg. I know this sounds terrible (ducks to avoid goat berries being thrown) but that is another reason I think I would rather have the full size goats. If I'm selling some for meat, the chances that they will end up being neglected are slim. I can only hope that their end will be quick, however. I'm always afraid that smaller "pet type" goat will become like a lot of unwanted dogs. that is how I ended up with my pygmy goat and other animals. It is so sad that people can think of animals as simply a possession that can be thrown out and replaced, or sat in a corner like an unused vase. It makes me cry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I did make a visit after work today, he wasn't home when I got there but after seeing the wether and I did put hay down for them so I could see that he was indeed eating, thats when the owner got home. He and I went over the goatie together, I showed him the numerous punctures and he had said the vet told him punctures can't be stitched, I said she was right, they need to heal inside out and the Bio would help in case of infection. Goaties rumen sounded great, and he allowed me to check him over. My fear is just what Ashley said, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink....though this guy was agreeable to putting a hinged lid on the top of the hayrack, I really see him dragging his feet about it. These goats are not skinny at all, the 2 pygmy does are actually too fat....They have a very thick layer over their spines, the wethers being half nigie look as they should, I couldn't get near the brother as he is extremely spooky but the one that was hurt did feel in good condition.

He was advised though to keep an eye on the worst wound for heat and swelling regardless of the antibiotic as it could still fester.

I do not take reservations for kids but I lied and told him that the expected spring kids are already sold :sigh:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

liz said:


> I do not take reservations for kids but I lied and told him that the expected spring kids are already sold :sigh:


I think in this case a little white fib will be OK. Besides you never know who's looking at your does and wanting a kid or 2 so they very well could be sold as soon as they hit the ground.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you crocee, I needed that :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a disturbing call today from this guy....apparantly it was not a coyote to begin with, it was the "timid, playful dog" that lives in the next stall, his friend witnessed the attack that happened today, this time worse than the last. After I told him that the vets office has hours until 4pm on Saturdays he said he would call as soon as he hung up with me, my fear is that the bleeding caused major shock and he said he would also get rid of the dog, didn't ask how but I know how I would handle it.

Haven't heard back from him and as soon as I do, I will update the outcome :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Not to be mean.... but these goats deserve better. I would probably get the spca out there.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*hugs* I am so sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I would and believe me, I am so upset that I even trusted him to be a good hearted goat owner.The only "animal rights" agencies in the county are 100% for dogs and cats, as far as "livestock" goes, as long as they have shelter and are in good condition the authorities could care less. This whole situation is ripping me apart, I never would have sold to him if I knew that they would have been better off in a hole.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no ...Liz I am sorry ....that poor goat.....  So devastating to hear.... no matter how you look at it :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Liz.......I have been out of pocket the past week and just read this post.......I am so very sorry, I can only imagine how this is ripping your heart out :hug: ......it is bad enough for me to drive past farms and see animals that are not getting the best of care......but to have it be one from your own farm..... Just makes me sick. I just don't understand why people get animals of any kind if they are not going to care properly for them :veryangry: !

So, so sad......


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

You can not blame yourself for selling him the goats. Some people are not meant to have animals even though they want them. It is hard to evaluate a person in the short time you have when you meet them. Maybe he will come around but whatever the outcome you did all you can so the blame is not on you. God Bless !!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I just read this thread and I am sorry you are having to go through this. I'm not sure what you can do about it, even calling animals control probably wouldn't do much good. Since they have food, water and shelter and have been seen by a vet for their wounds, animal control would do nothing. Which just leaves you kind of stuck having to watch this happen and not being able to turn away because the goats might need you. (((HUGS))) I hope some how it all works out. How are the goats now? How is the one got attacked last?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Liz, any updates?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not heard a thing from him , if I can get up the nerve I'll be calling tomorrow.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll send some virtual support and good thoughts your way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the goats. That is just terrible. Unfortunately, sometimes we think we have sold to a really good animal person and it just doesn't turn out that way. There is nothing you can do about it and it isn't your fault. You are also doing all you can to help. I hope the situation improves in the near future.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I came home from a short shopping trip to have a message on my machine...I truly do not think the vet was out Saturday after he told me she was...I called him back and he said the little wether was laying under blankets, no strength to eat or drink without help and that he was making a funny gurgly growling noise with foam coming from his mouth....I am beside myself here, I told him that he absolutely need to have him either put down or seen by the vet, either way he's going to die...and to please put an end to his suffering. I'm waiting to hear from him as he said he would call me back


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if he is suffering that much there must be something that can be done against this guy. I know around here if I were to report something like this there would be an animal officer out the next day.

I am so sorry Liz, it's terrible what this guy is doing.  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He just called me back and asked if I could be there after work tomorrow when the vet gets there....I pray that this goatie dies tonite, maybe wrong of me to say that but after he told me that his front legs are stiff and the wounds hard and full of pus as well as the pneumonia that has set in...I wish him Godspeed with going to the Rainbow Bridge, IMO...No amount of any antibiotic is going to make him well.I only agreed to be there because the vet won't come out unless there is someone there to give consent and this guy can't get out of work, Please, send a prayer that this little guy passes soon. :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would make the guy sign something saying he gives you authorization to put the goat down. This way your backside is covered should he try something.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, and since he will be by my work at 6am..I already have a typed up consent form printed....Sometimes I really wish I didn't have the heart that I do, it hurts me too badly at times like this when I know a defenseless animal is suffering.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It hurt us deeply to have to put Jacob down but he was suffering and would not have gotten better. A life of pain and suffering is no life for a animal of any kind. Waiting is only prolonging the envidiable. It really takes a strong person to do what needs to be done. By having the vet do the actual deed makes it a little easier because you are not the one who actually did it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Liz! If you at all need to talk to anyone feel free to contact me! :hug: :hug: :hug: It can't be easy to go through that! Hugs and prayers to you and the poor lil wether.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Tara :hug: 

I went after work, went to the barn and immediately started to bawl. He was on his right side, his neck clear up to his jaw was hard as a rock and twice the size it normally would be, the makeshift bandage was still on him, even though there was new vetwrap and gauze purchased last night. :sigh: 
I got him up on his feet, crying the whole time because he was crying out, he peed on my foot and went down on his left side, I made him comfortable as I could, took off the nasty tape and my dear God, the awful stench that came from him about gagged me. He was so severely infected he was rotting.....and once the vet got there, I gave him the signed consent form, he looked over the goatie, shook his head and said that had he had treatment as soon as the FIRST attack happened he would have had a fighting chance, now he wouldn't even guarantee that with extensive cleaning and painful abraiding of dead tissue that the little goat wouldd even survive the stress of it all. I had the owner on the phone, told him what the vet said and he agreed to have him put to sleep. All he kept saying was that he was his favorite and that it was too bad....geez! He did not have the "time" to continue with the Biomycin from the first attack...he said he was doing great after 2 days...what an idiot :angry: 

Vet also agreed that the dog in the barn was the culprit as in his experience, a big cat would kill and drag the goat away and a coyote is too chicken to try and take down a goat when there are dogs around as well as lights..the whole barn is always lit up with a flood light and there is a light on inside as well.
The hardest thing for me was not having him put down, but the suffering and pain this little guy went through.
Well, I really hope that the owner realizes that it would have been better to spend that $100 to have him treated as opposed to losing him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Liz how aweful!!!!!  

So glad he is now out of pain :tears: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am relieved that he is no longer in pain...but just so pissed that this guy could be so stupid as to think that he would be ok :veryangry:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. Thank you so much for helping this little guy out of pain.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

That is awful. oh, liz.... :hug: .... I would have done some serious damage to that guy.... :veryangry: ....the poor baby.:tears:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe he will come back as a goat with a bad owner.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with you there crocee....better yet though is that he knows the suffering that he made this little guy go through while he is still breathing. I know it is not a good quality at all to be malicious towards others, but in a case like this I would hope that I would be forgiven :angel2:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is horrible and completely unforgivable! Even if I am treating a sick animal with a cold that gets better, I still continue with the medicine until I am 100% positive the goat is out of the woods. That is just horrible to make an animal suffer through that! And how can he not notice the goat suffering?!?! UGH! :veryangry: :veryangry: I'd be FURIOUS if I were you Liz! Heck, I AM furious!!!!!!!

I am just so sorry you had to go through that horrible experience!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :tears:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It makes me sick to think that you had to go through that.

:hug: :hug:  :hug: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so so so very sorry Liz. That is absolutely sickening. You shouldn't of had to be put in that position. That is discusting!!!! That poor little goat. I would see if you can get the other goats from him, maybe buy them back or something? And just cut off all contact with him. That will give you some peace of mind. Imo, that guy deserves no animals and none of your time. How heartbreaking.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor little guy...at least he does not have to suffer any longer. :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz.....I am so sorry to hear what this little guy went through and that there was only so much you could do since he belonged to an idiot.......I hope that you take comfort in the fact that his suffering is over :hug: .......there are some really ignorant, stupid people out there that just should not have animals or children! I'm sure that little guy is now romping at Rainbow Bridge free from pain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I know I have no control over how "my kids" end up, I try very hard though to make sure they go to good and loving homes. It just really angers me that this idiot came off as a "really want to learn and do right by them" then I come to the conclusion that he will provide a shelter and food and think thats all they need...what really burns my butt is the fact that he was in the restaurant today, not once came back to try and talk to me but was in the dining room getting all kinds of sympathy from the waitress because a coyote killed his favorite goat :veryangry: GRRRRRRR!



Even if he would have come back....I'm afraid that I really would have had to put a hurtin' on him :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is disgusting...  ....he would of had animal control on his door...I'll tell you what.....that angers the turd out of me...... Some people are unbelievable.....I am so saddened by the way ...the poor baby suffered... it must of been so painful.....I highly commend you Liz .. :thumb: ..for helping this innocent beautiful life.. to be ..at peace with God..... ray: ..... you have a very big heart.... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Good grief! That is just terrible. I cannot believe the nerve of some people! I'm so sorry that you had to deal with the ignorance of this person, and witness the suffering of an animal that was once yours. It's bad enough to see any animal neglected, but to see one that you once had, in that position...You must be devistated. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

